
Ask HN: What to Realistically Expect from Schools? - sabmalik
I hear a lot of debate about how broken the schooling system is and how it needs to get better, however, when you get into the nitty-gritty of things, it seems like the expectations are all over the place. A lot of parents just want the school to do the parenting.<p>As a parent of 2, I have thought about this long and hard but I am yet to come up with a concrete set of realistic expectations from the current schooling system. My perspective is, if I know what to expect, I would be better prepared to fill the gaps.<p>What is your expectation from the current schooling system?
======
N2HN2
I don't think the schooling system does this, but I think a schooling system
should instill in the students a desire to learn and the tools to be able to
learn what they want to learn. Some of these tools would be the learning how
to be determined and persistent when something is difficult. I also think
literacy is highly important, to be able to read and actually understand what
you're reading. This will help you refine your thinking as language and
thought is connected, it will help in all areas of learning as you often read
to learn. Literacy will also help you be able to express yourself, which is
important. To be able to express your thoughts with clarity so you're able to
contribute your ideas and thoughts effectively.

